# [OFF] Serveur mail gratuit

## E11

Bonjour,

J'aimerais me créer une nouvelle adresse mail, et je me pose donc la question : quels sont les bons serveurs mail gratuit sur internet ? j'ai déjà essayer des sites comme gmail, hotmail et quelques autres, mais aucun ne m'a vraiment convaincu... Avez-vous des idées d'autres bons sites offrant ce genre de service ?  (il me faut absolument le pop3 et si possible l'imap et un espage de stockage suffisant...) ou un endroit ou je pourrais trouver un bon comparatifs de site ?

Merci d'avance !

E11

PS: ou sinon vous pouvez me faire membre gentoo pour une adresse @gentoo.com  :Mr. Green: , c'est pas possible ça ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Desintegr

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  mais aucun ne m'a vraiment convaincu... 

 

Et pourquoi ? :p

Gmail fait très bien le POP et l'IMAP maintenant, et tu as presque 6 Go de stockage.

----------

## E11

ben gmail, oui c'est clair que ça tourne bien... maintenant 2 problèmes pour moi : premierement, google prends une proportion sur internet qui devient préoccupante et déjà qu'ils ont le monopole de la recherche, je n'ai pas vraiment envie qu'il soit en plus big leader dans les mails...(tout du moins, j'ai pas envie d'y participer) Et puis deuxièmement... c'est con, mais ils n'accèptent pas les adresses en dessous de 6 caractères sur gmail...  :Rolling Eyes:  hors, l'adresse que je veux en fait 4  :Razz:  => problème !

----------

## BuBuaBu

Avoir son propre serveur mail permet de repondre a toute ses exigences. Encore faut-il avoir une machine pour heberger le serveur, et bien vouloir payer por le nom de domaine.

----------

## E11

Oui ! J'y ai pensé, mais le problème est que je n'ai pas de machine chez moi pouvant faire serveur et que je n'ai pas vraiment envie non plus de payer pour un nom de domaine...  :Mr. Green: 

Sinon, questions subsidiaire  :Rolling Eyes:  : pourquoi y a-t-il si peu de serveur mail gratuit ? ou tout du moins qu'on les trouve si difficilement ou qu'il n'offre que peu de possibilité par rapport aux autres "grand" ? je ne demande pas 20gig de stockage, mais 10mega, c'est peu quand même...

----------

## Desintegr

 *E11 wrote:*   

> on les trouve si difficilement ou qu'il n'offre que peu de possibilité par rapport aux autres "grand" ?

 

Parce qu'il faut que ce soit rentable. « Offrir » un service n'est pas donné à tout le monde.

Sinon, il y a laposte.net qui semble pas mal, et qui (je crois) supporte l'IMAP.

https://compte.laposte.net/inscription/index.do

Par contre, d'après ce que je viens de lire, il faut une adresse en France :

 *Quote:*   

> Il est important de renseigner correctement votre adresse, car c’est à cette adresse que vous sera expédié le courrier confidentiel de confirmation de votre inscription mentionnant votre mot de passe. (Ce courrier est expédié uniquement aux personnes domiciliées en France métropolitaine).

 

Sinon, il y a toujours le bon vieux service mail de ton FAI  :Smile: .

----------

## E11

France métropolitaine  :Very Happy:  arf, je suis belge  :Razz: 

Et le service mail de mon FAI... j'y ai bien pensé, mais mon père est passé avant moi lol

Sinon, j'avais aussi trouvé www.inbox.com et je l'utilise régulièrement, mais j'en suis pas satisfait à 100%... (serveur pop foirant de temps en temps, absence d'imap et un serveur smtp que j'ai jamais réussi a faire fonctionner dans évolution... après sinon le site en lui-même est pas mal et l'interface est cool... Ca reste la meilleure alternative que j'ai trouvé jusqu'à présent aux big de la catégorie. Au final, ce site est bien, mais il me reste un gout de trop peu...il faudrait juste qu'ils améliorent ces quelques points...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nonas

As-tu essayé GMX ?

Je n'ai pas de compte chez eux, mais ça a l'air de correspondre à tes demandes. (même le login de 4 caractères  :Wink: )

C'est une vielle boîte allemande, quand j'avais regardé il y a plus de 5 ans, y'avait pas le pop ni l'imap ni tout ce stockage, mais ils faisaient tourner des qmail  :Wink: 

2 petits liens sortis d'un googlage rapide :

http://www.iopus.com/guides/bestpopsmtp.htm

http://www.freemailguide.com/free_pop3_email.html

----------

## nico_calais

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Avoir son propre serveur mail permet de repondre a toute ses exigences. Encore faut-il avoir une machine pour heberger le serveur, et bien vouloir payer por le nom de domaine.

 

ça me botterai bien entre parenthèses mais au moment ou on commence à  diffuser l'addresse email autour de soi, on peut plus se permettre de faire le mariole avec la machine faisant office de serveur de mails ^^

Sinon moi, je suis chez gmail et pour l'instant ça me convient.

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   Avoir son propre serveur mail permet de repondre a toute ses exigences. Encore faut-il avoir une machine pour heberger le serveur, et bien vouloir payer por le nom de domaine. 
> 
> ça me botterai bien entre parenthèses mais au moment ou on commence à  diffuser l'addresse email autour de soi, on peut plus se permettre de faire le mariole avec la machine faisant office de serveur de mails ^^

 

Suffit d'avoir le serveur de quelqu'un d'autre en MX secondaire pour stocker temporairement les mails en attendant que la notre soit de nouveau debout  :Wink: 

Sinon perso, je suis encore beaucoup chez GMail, mais j'ai aussi mon serveur de mail à la maison, qui rappatrie tout par fetchmail et me permet de tout récupérer par IMAP ensuite, et me fait office de SMTP aussi. C'est plutôt pratique. Par contre avec ma Freebox qui plante tout le temps en ce moment c'est pas facile... Quand j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi, j'y bougerai mon serveur de mail, et ça deviendra mon adresse principale  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Quand j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi, j'y bougerai mon serveur de mail, et ça deviendra mon adresse principale 

 

http://www.kimsufi.com/ ce genre de serveur dédié chez OVH ?

où l'on peut installer gentoo et faire ce qu'on veut, serveur mail, apache avec du virtual hosting pour héberger plusieurs sites web sur la meme machine, pour 24€ par mois, mais bon les 256mo de ram me font un peut peur pour compiler...

----------

## nico_calais

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Quand j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi, j'y bougerai mon serveur de mail, et ça deviendra mon adresse principale  
> 
> http://www.kimsufi.com/ ce genre de serveur dédié chez OVH ?
> 
> où l'on peut installer gentoo et faire ce qu'on veut, serveur mail, apache avec du virtual hosting pour héberger plusieurs sites web sur la meme machine, pour 24€ par mois, mais bon les 256mo de ram me font un peut peur pour compiler...

 

Bah faut pas être pressé, c'est tout   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## nonas

On peut aussi regarder du côté de http://www.uucpssh.org/ si on a un domaine.

----------

## kopp

Sinon, niveau email pour revenir à ça, il y a neoliage. Faudrait que Yoyo passe par là, me semble qu'il m'avait dit qu'il avait ouvert un compte là-bas une fois qu'on papotait sur jabber

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Quand j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi, j'y bougerai mon serveur de mail, et ça deviendra mon adresse principale  
> 
> http://www.kimsufi.com/ ce genre de serveur dédié chez OVH ?
> 
> où l'on peut installer gentoo et faire ce qu'on veut, serveur mail, apache avec du virtual hosting pour héberger plusieurs sites web sur la meme machine, pour 24€ par mois, mais bon les 256mo de ram me font un peut peur pour compiler... 
> ...

 

Perso mon serveur de mail tourne sur une dedibox.

http://www.dedibox.fr/

C'est un peu plus cher que l'offre premier prix d'ovh, mais au moin il y a 1Go de ram.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

je vois Gentoo 2006 dans les distributions disponibles sur dedibox (http://www.dedibox.fr/os/choix_du_systeme_dexploitation.html)

Rien n'empêche de passer à 2007, si ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> je vois Gentoo 2006 dans les distributions disponibles sur dedibox (http://www.dedibox.fr/os/choix_du_systeme_dexploitation.html)
> 
> Rien n'empêche de passer à 2007, si ?

 

Oui, 2007 est tout a fait possible, on fait toute les mis a jour voulu.

----------

## E11

Merci pour votre aide !  :Smile: 

Je me suis inscrit sur gmx et ça a l'air pas mal du tout !  :Smile:  (Y'a juste qu'il ne veut pas qu'on se connecte avec autre chose que firefox ou internet explorer comme browser... aaaaah) et neoliage a l'air pas mal... mais il faut un appel allopass pour terminer l'inscription -_-'

----------

## Temet

Avec Konqui tu peux tenter de jouer le fourbe en modifiant le user agent  :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> je vois Gentoo 2006 dans les distributions disponibles sur dedibox

 

 :Laughing: 

(/me s'autoflagelle pour ce poste inutile mais ça me fait toujours marrer cette histoire de versions de gentoo, on peut à la rigueur parlé de profil 2006.0, 2006.1 et 2007.0 et des plus anciens ainsi que des différentes déclinaisons de ces profiles mais parler de gentoo 2006 ...)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

oui on est tous au courant, mais pourquoi alors mettent ils Gentoo 2006 et non Gentoo (tout court lol)?

enfin vu que c'est free, ils doivent pas être au courant...

----------

## E11

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Avec Konqui tu peux tenter de jouer le fourbe en modifiant le user agent 

 

J'ai essayé, mais ça n'a pas marché  :Razz:  (avec opera du moins...) 

Sinon, gmx a l'air très bien, mais neoliage a l'air encore mieu ! A première vue, ça parait vraiment très bon comme site ! (maintenant il faudrait de plus long test pour pouvoir avoir un meilleur avis  :Wink: )

Par contre, dans evolution, pour les smtp, est-on obligé d'utiliser un système crypté pour pouvoir envoyer des mails avec authentification ? car sur tous les sites où il demande une authentification mais pas de cryptage, evolution n'envoie jamais rien, alors que dès que j'envoie un mail sans authentification, ou avec authentification et cryptage, ça fonctionne...?

----------

## kopp

quelle idée d'utiliser evolution aussi...

----------

## E11

ben quoi   :Laughing:  c'est cool evolution  :Very Happy:  Vous utilisez quoi vous ? mutt ? Thunderbird ?

Et j'ai partiellement résolu mon problème en indiquant le port su serveur. Mais sur neoliage, pas encore de solution. J'ai envoyé un mail a l'admin pour lui demander, le port à utiliser, s'il y a cryptage,... on verra ce qu'il dit.

----------

## VikingB

Concernant laposte.net, je suis Belge et possède un compte , sans aucune difficulté . J'ai mentionné l'adresse en Belgique (ou en Flandre devrais-je dire  :Wink:  ) sans que cela ait posé de problème .

----------

## E11

 *E11 wrote:*   

> ben quoi   c'est cool evolution  Vous utilisez quoi vous ? mutt ? Thunderbird ?
> 
> Et j'ai partiellement résolu mon problème en indiquant le port su serveur. Mais sur neoliage, pas encore de solution. J'ai envoyé un mail a l'admin pour lui demander, le port à utiliser, s'il y a cryptage,... on verra ce qu'il dit.

 

Pour mon problème, c'est juste mon port 25 qui est bloqué par mon fai. -_-' je savais pas que j'avais droit à ça aussi... enfin bon, ce qui m'a induit en erreur, c'est que sur gmail, il a automatiquement changé de port, alors que sur les autres non... mais c'est résolu.  :Razz:  Et l'admin de neoliage a été vraiment sympa et rapide pour répondre à mes questions  :Smile: . Un bon point pour eux, donc !  :Razz: 

----------

## Neoliage

Bonsoir,

Je me présente, mon nom est Jonathan Legrand, je suis administrateur du service de mail Neoliage.

Je suis tombé sur votre forum au hasard de mes recherches à propos de Neoliage sur Google.

Si besoin, je me tiens à votre disposition pour répondre à vos questions !

----------

## nonas

Si ça c'est pas du support de qualité !

Les mecs ils viennent même t'aider où tu les attends pas !

Bienvenue ici =)

----------

## jjay

Sinon y'a free. (acces en POP en IMAP et en WebMail)

Tu t'inscris à un acces gratuit (modem RTC)  apres rien ne t'oblige à l'utiliser et c'est gratuit. En prime tu as :L’accès bas débit illimité gratuit

Une connexion accessible partout en France

Un nombre d’adresses email illimité

10 Go d’espace disque pour votre site web

Des outils spécifiques pour dynamiser votre site web

Perso j'ai bien une dixaine de compte mail chez free avec cette technique et c'est top. En plus en cas de pepin avec ton ADSL t'as un acces rtc dispo  :Smile: 

Tout est la : http://subscribe.free.fr/accesgratuit/ inscription : http://subscribe.free.fr/accesgratuit/subscribe/formuser.html

----------

## F!nTcH

Moi j'ai une adresse ppale en yahoo.fr ...

C'est p'têt pas très libre et très très largement discutable, m'enfin je n'ai jamais jamais jamais eu un problème ...

Par contre, je relève en POP ...

(Faut dire aussi que j'ai été élevé aux boites merdiques genre Voila et Hotmail, ça fait du bien d'arriver sur un truc mieux pensé et plus pratique)

Cela dit, je reste d'accord avec la stratégie "j'ai mon nom de domaine et mon serveur @home"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

Ah, free, je n'y avais pas pensé tient.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mais jusque maintenant je suis très satisfait de neoliage donc je vais y rester  :Smile: , mais je garde en mémoire au cas ou !  :Smile: 

----------

## Neoliage

 *jjay wrote:*   

> Sinon y'a free. (acces en POP en IMAP et en WebMail)
> 
> Tu t'inscris à un acces gratuit (modem RTC)  apres rien ne t'oblige à l'utiliser et c'est gratuit. En prime tu as :L’accès bas débit illimité gratuit
> 
> Une connexion accessible partout en France
> ...

 

Loin de moi l'idée de faire de la publicité pour notre service Neoliage, et encore plus loin l'idée de rivaliser avec Free, mais je pense que notre service propose bien plus que ça !

Je vous invite à essayer notre service, et pour se passer du code allopass de validation du compte, voici un code gratuit : neomail

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Mais jusque maintenant je suis très satisfait de neoliage donc je vais y rester , mais je garde en mémoire au cas ou ! 

 

C'est un plaisir que de voir des utilisateurs satisfaits ! Il n'y a rien de plus encourageant !  :Smile: 

----------

## jjay

 *Neoliage wrote:*   

> Loin de moi l'idée de faire de la publicité pour notre service Neoliage, et encore plus loin l'idée de rivaliser avec Free, mais je pense que notre service propose bien plus que ça ! 
> 
> Je vous invite à essayer notre service, et pour se passer du code allopass de validation du compte, voici un code gratuit : neomail

 En fait je ne connaissais pas neoliage, en même temps ça a l'air assez jeune comme projet  :Wink:  Je vais essayer de  ce pas. Au fait, merci pour le code !

Juste une question sur ce service, c'est basé sur quoi comme "moyen" pour garantir un espace de stockage illimité ? Apparemment c'est hébergé sur une dedibox (tient bonjour free) donc illimité tant que les 160Go ne sont pas atteint, c'est ça ? 

Sinon, sympa la BMW  :Wink: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Peut-être des Amazon S3 derrière  :Wink:  pas mal pour gérer un espace "illimité", mais les dons ont intérêts a suivre.

Pour ceux qui sont chez neoliage, y'a possibilité de récupérer les mails d'autres boites ? (comme laposte et gmail, mais pas free   :Sad: )

Actuellement j'utilise GMail en IMAP, et récupère les messages de mes autres comptes via GMail, mais je suis déçu par la mauvaise intégration de l'IMAP  a GMail (certains dossiers sont localisés d'autres non, dossiers importants placés a la racine ou sous le libellé gmail arbitrairement, bref pas très joli).

----------

## Scullder

J'ai pas lu tout le topic, mais tu seras peut-être intéressé par no-log.org

http://www.no-log.org

J'ai un mail chez eux depuis presque 5 ans, et c'est sympa ^^

La solution free est bien aussi.

----------

## kaworu

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Quand j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi, j'y bougerai mon serveur de mail, et ça deviendra mon adresse principale  
> 
> http://www.kimsufi.com/ ce genre de serveur dédié chez OVH ?
> 
> où l'on peut installer gentoo et faire ce qu'on veut, serveur mail, apache avec du virtual hosting pour héberger plusieurs sites web sur la meme machine, pour 24€ par mois, mais bon les 256mo de ram me font un peut peur pour compiler...

 

Salut !

J'ai une gentoo sur une kimsufi et ça tourne bien. 256mo de ram et le petit proc (2.8Ghz Celeron) suffisent à compiler tout ce que t'as besoin sur un serveur (y a juste GCC qui est un poil long ~30min, mais je reste en 3.4 donc rarement des updates). Sur un serveur, t'as vraiment besoin de très peu de truc (sachant que t'as jamais de emerge -e world):

```

emerge -pv world | genlop -p

[...]

Estimated update time: 6 hours, 10 minutes

```

Niveau ram pour les services, ba ça suffit largement pour ce que j'en fais. J'ai un serveur web/rails/mail/ssh/bind/ftp sans soucis. Faut juste éviter les gros lourds : apache et mysql mais même quand je les avais, je tournais avec 80 Mo de ram utilisé (sans les mongrels).

J'ai les Mongrel de Rails qui bouffe comme des cochons (40Mo par serveur) mais pour le reste :

- Web => nginx en proxy/load balancing sur les mongrels

- DB => postgresql pour le web et les mails virtuels

- smtp => postfix (standard quoi)

- pop/imap =>  courrier, ça fait pop3/pop3-ssl/imap/imap-ssl/auth et ça mange pas de pain

- bind => pour les zone de mes domaines

- pure-ftpd => serveur ftp/ftps qui chroot les users dans leur home et qui est super-léger.

sans compter les mongrels, j'ai 33 Mo de RAM utilisé. Donc si c'est pour un serveur mail + deux-trois-trucs 256 de Ram saybon (même avec apache/mysql...)

PS : Si quelqu'un veut de la conf, je suis généreux  :Smile: 

Heu, hum hum. autrement pour le sujet, que dis-tu de GNUbox ?

ça à l'air sympa (jabber, pop3, imap...) et niveau philosophie y a pas mieux pour s'échapper de google  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

https://www.gandi.net/hebergement/

hébergement sous machine virtuelle xen

ça devrait etre mieux que kimsufi (surtout en prenant plusieurs part d'un serveur) et moins cher, mais Gentoo est pas encore disponible...

----------

## yoyo

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Peut-être des Amazon S3 derrière  pas mal pour gérer un espace "illimité", mais les dons ont intérêts a suivre.

 C'est en effet le principe de fonctionnement de Neoliage (en plus des revenus générés par le code d'activation).

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> Pour ceux qui sont chez neoliage, y'a possibilité de récupérer les mails d'autres boites ? (comme laposte et gmail, mais pas free  )

 C'est un court d'intégration. Je ne sais pas où ça en est actuellement mais tu peux les contacter directement : il répondent vite et bien.

Enjoy !

----------

## E11

Je déterre ce topic  :Razz:  ...

...pour dire que neoliage vient de passer sous une formule payante (1€/mois ou 10€/ans) car ils n'avaient pas assez de dons... (cf: http://www.neoliage.fr/donpaypal.php )

Perso je ne sais pas encore trop si je paierai car ça fait vite très cher... même si le service en vaut la peine.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Gmail français doit accueillir sa nouvelle version incessamment sous peu (cette semaine? moi je l'ai toujours pas)

toujours autant d'espace de stockage, d'imap, nouvelle gestion des contacts, recoder pour être plus rapide, que demander de plus ? (peut être une option payante pour crypter ses mails...)

et surtout on est pratiquement sur que ce service mail vivra longtemps

----------

## Untux

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Gmail français doit accueillir sa nouvelle version incessamment sous peu (cette semaine? moi je l'ai toujours pas)
> 
> toujours autant d'espace de stockage, d'imap, nouvelle gestion des contacts, recoder pour être plus rapide, que demander de plus ? 

 

 *gassurances wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... après consultation de vos phishes (probabilité élevée de : surcharge pondérale; tabagisme; alcoolisme modéré) nous vous informons que le montant de votre prime d'assurance maladie s'élève désormais à 10'000 euros par année. Étant donné la forte probabilité de précarité que l'étude de votre cas révèle (âge élevé; niveau scolaire moyen; réseau social nul), nous vous informons que la fondation Gates offre des allez simples pour Cuba, ou les soins sont gratuits.
> 
> Permettez-nous de vous remercier pour ces années de fidélité à notre caisse maladie. Nous vous félicitons, en outre, d'être resté, si longtemps, dans les marges de probabilité d'un mode de vie sain, en dépit de déterminants défavorables. Nous formons tous nos voeux pour votre futur (probablement ensoleillé).

 

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> (peut être une option payante pour crypter ses mails...)

 

ha haaa ;)

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> (peut être une option payante pour crypter ses mails...)

 

On a inventé le GPG pour ça  :Wink: 

Sinon je suis content avec GMail, j'ai enfin trouvé le moyen d'y récupérer les spams pour les filtrer moi même avec mon propre spamassassin. Suffit que fetchmail y accède en Imap, et qu'il fetch le répertoire qui va bien ([Gmail]/Spam), pis voilà  :Smile:  Et l'autre truc pas mal avec l'accès imap, c'est que fetchmail marque les mails comme lus au passage, donc je n'ai plus besoin d'aller sur webmail pour ça  :Razz:  Bon pis je l'ai conf pour qu'il y conserve les mails quand même, pour pouvoir les lire au cas où ma Freebox serait down... Nickel tout ça  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

précision : le cryptage m'intéresse pas du tout, complètement inutile...

----------

## geekounet

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> précision : le cryptage m'intéresse pas du tout, complètement inutile...

 

C'est très loin d'être inutile... m'enfin il faut reconnaitre que beaucoup de gens ne préoccupent pas de protéger leur vie et informations privées sur le net, donc ne te sens pas seul à dire cette énorme connerie  :Smile: 

EDIT: et au delà du simple cryptage, le GPG peut aussi servir à signer tes mails, donc à prouver que le mail est bien de toi et qu'il n'a pas été altéré entre temps, et c'est tout autant utile  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Bah, à partir du moment où on est contraint à utiliser des clés suffisament faible pour qu'elles puissent être cassées, je vois pas l'intérêt de crypter mes mails. Surtout que je transmets rarement des informations importantes dans mes mails.

Puis, tu cryptes tes communications téléphoniques toi ?

----------

## geekounet

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, à partir du moment où on est contraint à utiliser des clés suffisament faible pour qu'elles puissent être cassées, je vois pas l'intérêt de crypter mes mails. Surtout que je transmets rarement des informations importantes dans mes mails.
> 
> Puis, tu cryptes tes communications téléphoniques toi ?

 

Je téléphone pas  :Smile: 

Pour les mails cryptés, bah entre d'un côté seulement avoir le gouv et l'armée qui puissent décrypter mes mails (ce qui n'a pas trop de chance d'arriver sauf si on me suspecte d'être un dangeureux terroriste), et d'un autre côté ne rien crypter pour n'importe quel admin d'un serveur smtp intermédiaire, ou n'importe qui qui arriverait à accèder frauduleusement à mon IMAP, puisse lire ma correspondance privée (ce qui a bien plus de chance d'arriver), mon choix se porte sur la première solution  :Razz: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bah, à partir du moment où on est contraint à utiliser des clés suffisament faible pour qu'elles puissent être cassées, je vois pas l'intérêt de crypter mes mails. Surtout que je transmets rarement des informations importantes dans mes mails.
> 
> Puis, tu cryptes tes communications téléphoniques toi ?

 

Ce n'est plus le cas ! (depuis Jospin au moins)

----------

## nonas

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est très loin d'être inutile... m'enfin il faut reconnaitre que beaucoup de gens ne préoccupent pas de protéger leur vie et informations privées sur le net, donc ne te sens pas seul à dire cette énorme connerie 
> 
> EDIT: et au delà du simple cryptage, le GPG peut aussi servir à signer tes mails, donc à prouver que le mail est bien de toi et qu'il n'a pas été altéré entre temps, et c'est tout autant utile 

 Je suis le seul à trouver ça ironique venant de quelqu'un qui utilise gmail ?  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *nonas wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   C'est très loin d'être inutile... m'enfin il faut reconnaitre que beaucoup de gens ne préoccupent pas de protéger leur vie et informations privées sur le net, donc ne te sens pas seul à dire cette énorme connerie 
> 
> EDIT: et au delà du simple cryptage, le GPG peut aussi servir à signer tes mails, donc à prouver que le mail est bien de toi et qu'il n'a pas été altéré entre temps, et c'est tout autant utile  Je suis le seul à trouver ça ironique venant de quelqu'un qui utilise gmail ? 

 

Bah raison de plus justement sur un service pareil d'y protéger ce qui y transite  :Wink: 

Mais je te rassure que j'abandonnerai GMail dés que j'aurai enfin mon dédié à moi pour avoir mon propre vrai serveur de mail  :Razz:  Mes comptes GMail, c'est une erreur de jeunesse c'est tout, et tant qu'à devoir changer, j'attend un peu pour avoir direct un serveur définitif.  :Smile: 

----------

